# BMOQ Mods questions



## Clancey01 (25 Jul 2011)

Hey I was wondering if anyone could post a link to a page that explains the different mods of BMOQ and their lengths or if anyone could explain the same things.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Jul 2011)

BMOQ is no longer run in mods if you're reg force or doing the reg force BMOQ at CFLRS St Jean. The course runs 15 weeks with an added indoc weeks.


----------



## Clancey01 (25 Jul 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> BMOQ is no longer run in mods if you're reg force or doing the reg force BMOQ at CFLRS St Jean. The course runs 15 weeks with an added indoc weeks.



Well I have MOD 1 written off so it must be run in some sort of sections. Any idea how long the section I'm exempt from is? 

Edit: Didn't mean to come off as arrogant with that post.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Jul 2011)

Means you have Indoc written off, are Reg and coming to CFLRS?


----------



## Clancey01 (25 Jul 2011)

Reserves. But without a leadership course they won't write off the whole thing.


----------



## JRBond (11 Sep 2011)

I also have Mod 1 written off. 

When I looked at the course dates on the CFHSA site it still listed H Svcs BMOQ as being run in mods. If they are no longer run in mods I won't be able to do my BMOQ until my graduation, as I have clinical period during the school intersession.


----------



## md2b (11 Sep 2011)

Hi;

I just finished mod 2 this summer. I am health care; but there was 22 of us who joined a non-health care platoon of about 45(?) half way through. Some were previous reg experience, others were reservists (like me) who hadn't completed PLQ. Yes they are trying to get rid of bringing in people half way through, but apparently they have been saying that for years. So talk to your ULO and ensure they know you need on a course at a specific time etc and ensure your PLAR is done and hopefully you should be course-loaded appropriately. I was course-loaded late due to an admin error. So anything is possible.


----------



## Maverick585 (17 Sep 2011)

Yes, if you have BMQ (in the last 10ish years) and no PLQ you will join in week 8 (If my memory is correct) and just complete the field and leadership portion of the course. Now if you have a PLQ done, you need to speak with your ULO and get a PLAR done with CDA ASAP! Because 99% of the time CDA will sign off your BMOQ.

It isn't really called mods anymore. Well it isn't, it's part of your Phase's to complete. So to complete phase one of officer training you need to have BMOQ done. How ever you get it done. At CFLRS we don't call it mod 1/2, it's BMOQ, now if you join for "Mod 2" we will say you are joining at week 8. The CF and CFRG as a whole still refer to it as Mod 1 and 2, but the only people who do mod 1 and mod 2 are medical officers while in school, because they don't have the time off during the summer to get it all done in one shot. Again, this is from what I have seen as DS.

If you have both PLQ and BMQ done, you will do CAP/BMOQ Land if you are in the Army or a purple trade. Be ready, it's a bag drive from what I have heard. Plus I know some of the instructors, who are prior basic instructors, and it will be "fun".  I am not sure if having Army PLQ Mod 6 Phase 2 gives you a pass on CAP/BMOQ Land. CFRG/ULO/CDA would have to give you an answer on that. 

Some defs:

BMQ = Basic Military Qualification
PLQ = Primary Leadership Qualification
PLAR = Prior Learning Assessment Review
CDA = Canadian Defence Academy
CFRG = Canadian Forces Recruiting Group
CAP = Common Army Phase -- which is changing to: BMOQ Land or so they tell us
PLQ Mod 6 Phase 2 is six weeks in the field honing your field craft. Most Air/Navy unless at an army base/purple trade do not complete this.


So that sheds some light on things.

Cheers,

Mav

reply or pm if you have any other questions.


----------



## MikeL (17 Sep 2011)

Maverick585 said:
			
		

> PLQ Mod 6 Phase 2 is six weeks in the field honing your field craft. Most Air/Navy unless at an army base/purple trade do not complete this.



Isn't Mod 6 Land 4 weeks, and it is only the Infantry Mod 6 that is 6 weeks?  And AFAIK if you are wear a Navy or Air Force DEU you only do phase 1/small party tasks phase, not the field portion with Section Attacks, Recce Patrols, etc.  How ever I'm not sure if Navy/Air Force Medics, MPs, etc do the field portion or not.


----------



## dangerboy (17 Sep 2011)

Here is CANFORGEN 101/08 which says which trades have to do PLQ Land Mod 6



> A) ARMY-MANAGED OCC. THE PLQ (L) IS NOW THE ONLY JUNIOR LEADERSHIP COURSE FOR THE ARMY MANAGED OCC, REGARDLESS OF ENVIRONMENT IN WHICH THE INDIVIDUAL IS SERVING. THE SOLE EXCEPTION IS THE INF OCC WHICH WILL CONDUCT PLQ INF FOR ITS SOLDIERS. THE FOL ARMY-MANAGED OCC WILL ATTEND THE PLQ-L:
> 
> (1) CRMN
> 
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2011)

Maverick585 said:
			
		

> CAP = Common Army Phase -- which is changing to: BMOQ Land or so they tell us



It is not "changing". It has already "changed", as in "it's done".


----------



## Maverick585 (18 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It is not "changing". It has already "changed", as in "it's done".



Seen


----------



## Wookilar (19 Sep 2011)

Army PLQ Mod 6 will get you a CAP equivalency, but only if you ask for it. Do not assume that someone will look at your file, use common sense, and give you that equivalency. You have to ask for it.

And CAP _*is*_ a bag drive. In 19 years, still the most challenging course I have completed (you Combat Arms guys are crazy, from what I hear about Ph 3).

Wook


----------



## JRBond (23 Jun 2012)

I figure this is the best place to post this, for anyone who has gone to St Jean for BMOQ mod 2 what uniform did you travel in? Combats or Service Dress? Or did you go in civvies?


----------



## MJP (23 Jun 2012)

JRBond said:
			
		

> I figure this is the best place to post this, for anyone who has gone to St Jean for BMOQ mod 2 what uniform did you travel in? Combats or Service Dress? Or did you go in civvies?



Civvies.


----------

